# Mid mount mower deck



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

I have bolens g152 tractor with a 48" mid mount mower deck 17350 looking for the belt for the mower deck or at least a part number for the belt any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Rhinson76. 

Here are a couple of sources for Bolens parts.









Bolens Parts | Sam's Bolens, Llc


We Specialize in BOLENS PARTS, TROY-BILT & ISEKI parts. We have the largest inventory of new, used & obsolete parts anywhere. We also have many hard-to- find WISCONSIN & TECUMSEH & Briggs & Stratton parts.




www.samsbolens.com










Bolens Parts :: Bolens Belts :: Bolens Eliminator 1750842 Mower Deck belt fits 48'' Decks / 175-0842


New replacement deck drive belt for the Eliminator series mower decks 48 This belt replaces Bolens part# 1750842 51048S - ALL MODELS51048R-ALL MODELS50048 S or R- Models serial # 0300101 + up17350 SERIAL # 0300101 + Up NOTE SOME OF The 48 Decks used 2 different size belt s and part numbers...




bolenspartsandsupplies.com


----------



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

I wouldn't take anything for this tractor since have bought it , I have made some good money working with it and have had fun working on it and being able to find replacement parts and doing the work myself


----------



## Roscoe152 (4 mo ago)

I need help with 17350 deck on how to install it on A Bolens G152, Thanks Tony


----------

